# Adiviná donde está... (XIV)



## Fernando A

Gracias Troesma 
Ahora lo voy a mirar

El muchacho este viene en un camion de repartos.....
Es que es un pedido medio grande..entiende

Hay que vender muchos biscochos para pagar el local


----------



## uruguay360

Ah si si !!! todo sea por el boliche...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas nochessssss... como anda la barra... ejem... _barra panadera_ ahora?? :nuts:




Aaaaahhhhhhh!!! La "hariiiiiiinaaaaa"... jejejeje


Troésma, se dió una vuelta por Rondeau casi Mercedes?? Al edificio del amigo Newton, el de Catástro, le pulieron toda la planta baja sacándole esa horrorosa pintura amarilla y le barnizaron la piedra original de la entrada... es otra cosa :yes:


.


----------



## Fernando A

el edificio de Catastro lo habian pintado de amarillo ? 




Menos mal que lo recuperaron No lo recuerdo tal cual, pero iba de vez en cuando a hacer algun tramite.

Troesma 
Los 360 estan de pelicula 
Se puede ver hasta el piso y el techo

Son geniales
Mas que 360 son circunferencias


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma
El acertijo puede ser una de las fuentes
La que esta frente al Parque Hote., por ejemplo


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito

No hay fotos para el concurso esta semana ?


----------



## Tatito

Viste?? Parece que nos pusimos de acuerdo para no poner nada... jeje...

Yo tendría que buscar a ver si tengo algo... ud. como anda para entrar al ruedo?



.


----------



## Fernando A

Yo no tengo nada profesional, por eso no pongo....:lol:
No me animo a poner nada porque todo tiene sus detalles y 
todavia no las se arreglar ni tengo mucho tiempo.

Podria poner algo para mover las cosas, pero no me quiero quemar...


----------



## Fernando A

Estuve mirando lo que tengo

Podria poner algo no muy exigente Tatin
Si uste pone algo lo acompanio


----------



## uruguay360

Son excepcionales, mire que las de un servidor tambien se ven el piso y el techo, son circulares tambien, claro, salvando las diferecias con ese maestro... aunque creo saber como hacerlas mas parecidas... alla vamos... es cerquita de la fuente de los atletas, es el busto en homenaje al periodista Samuel Blixen y estas muchachitas se encuentran al pie.


----------



## charruchi

yo voy a poner algo, pero me parece que otra vez me van a tener que ayudar con lo del poll

hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Veremos lo de Catastro... que bueno tatito !


----------



## Fernando A

charruchi said:


> yo voy a poner algo, pero me parece que otra vez me van a tener que ayudar con lo del poll
> 
> hno:hno:hno:hno:





Muy bien Charruchi
Tatito te puede ayudar con los errores

Apreta el poll de primera y te sale
(esta abajo del post)


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Son excepcionales, mire que las de un servidor tambien se ven el piso y el techo, son circulares tambien, claro, salvando las diferecias con ese maestro... aunque creo saber como hacerlas mas parecidas... alla vamos... es cerquita de la fuente de los atletas, es el busto en homenaje al periodista Samuel Blixen y estas muchachitas se encuentran al pie.


Las suyas tambien son muy buenas Don Troesma

Necesita agregar mas para captar mas atencion


----------



## Fernando A

Acabo de mirar su pagina Troesm

Esa del bar La Chapita es nueva ?

No recuerdo la de la Fortaleza si la tenia hace un tiempo o tambien es nueva ?

Mi favorita es la del Palacio Santos

Esta increible


----------



## Fernando A

La de la Barra tampoco la habia visto
Creia que era la que hizo en la barra de Santa Lucia :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Muchas gracias DON Fer, yo le decia , no por lo buenas, sinoque las mias tambien son totlamente esfericas, nada mas! la de La Chapita es nueva si... tengo unas cuantas pa subir...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Muchas gracias DON Fer, yo le decia , no por lo buenas, sinoque las mias tambien son totlamente esfericas, nada mas! la de La Chapita es nueva si... *tengo unas cuantas pa subir...*


No se que estás esperando... jejeje


.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Veremos lo de Catastro... que bueno tatito !


Así es... quedó mucho mejor, estaria bueno que se mandaran un hidrolavado a toda la fachada, pero bueh...


Ta mañanaaaaaaaaa



.


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> No se que estás esperando... jejeje
> 
> 
> .


+ 1



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## charruchi

bueno, despues del despiste que me produjo la cantidad de nombres que me pusieron, debo decirle al señor Caminante (o andante?, pataleante?) ejemm, que no es por calle Paraguay, siga participando.....


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> EN SU TERRAZA DISPONDRAN DE CATALEJOS
> Y BRUJULAS PARA DESCIFRAR LOS ACERTIJOS
> QUE NOS CONVOCAN


Esto que puso Ud en el boliche como la panacea para los acertijos no sirve :bash::bash: Llevo 4 horas mirando de costelete la pantalla por el aujero del telescopio y no veo nada :nuts:



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> digamos que suelo periodicamente tomarlo los fines de semana cuando mantengo tertulias hasta la madrugada con mi señora esposa. No sea malpensado.:lol:


Naaaaaa......"periodicamente" puede ser cada período de media hora :lol::lol:



uruguay360 said:


> Ahhhh, tiene razón ... despues de ser inis ni te saludan éstos !!!


Ud. es el "INI" mayor y yo lo saludo siempre 

Por cierto, creo que Don Charruchi ya es un "ini" porque aparece y desaparece a su gusto. Y eso es lo que nos caracteriza.



Fernando A said:


> La verdad es que esta muy tentador el 1882
> 
> *Voy a tener que probar, aunque no creo que lo pueda conseguir*...
> 
> PD:* No vale para la frase del dia * :lol:


Cuanto apostamos? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Don Charruchiniiiiiiiiiii............

donde quiera que esté, es centro sur paralela a 18 ? O será perpendicular tal vez ?


----------



## uruguay360

No será por Gutierrez Ruiz, no ? le veo pinta conocida...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?...


----------



## charruchi

Gutierrez Ruiz es correcto.......


----------



## uruguay360

Pablínez !!! por fin apareció ! Usted dice que es Gutierrez Ruiz, no será el ex Cine Radio City por casualidad, no ?


----------



## Fernando A

> Esto que puso Ud en el boliche como la panacea para los acertijos no sirve Llevo 4 horas mirando de costelete la pantalla por el aujero del telescopio y no veo nada
> 
> 
> Quote:


Uste' lo que tiene es hambre, me parece

Sirvase un chivito a ver si puede pensar mejor Dosmundini


----------



## uruguay360

Epaaa ! es solamente para dosmundini ??? este... yo me voy llevando un pedacito... ay, mire lo que es eso...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo andan?, Troesma, yo creo que acertó. Si tiene algo por ahí vaya posteando nomás .


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Epaaa ! es solamente para dosmundini ??? este... yo me voy llevando un pedacito... ay, mire lo que es eso...


Hay para todos Troesma

Sirvase nomas:cheers:


SALE UN CHIVITO AL PAAAANN !!!


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Cómo voy a poder pensar con ese chivito ahí ?? :lol::lol:

Menos mal que hoy es sábado !!! Saturday's night fever :banana::banana::banana:

hoy toca disco dance :banana::banana:

para alguien de mi edad, claro :banana::banana::banana:

los viejitos se quedan en el boliche :cheers:

el disco dance es lo que está de moda verdad don Pablini ?

Bueno.... quien sube ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Porsupuesto Dosmundini, yo ya compre mis pantalones oxford .


----------



## Fernando A

Ahi vooooyyyyy

Hagan lugar


----------



## dosmundos

pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Porsupuesto Dosmundini, yo ya compre mis pantalones oxford .



Pero bien justito arriba ......ah... picarón :lol::lol:



Fernando A said:


> Ahi vooooyyyyy
> 
> Hagan lugar


Yo le canto !!!

My baby moves at midnight
Goes right on till the dawn
My woman takes me higher
My woman keeps me warm

What you doin’ on your back aah
What you doin’on your back aah? 
You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

She’s juicy and she’s trouble
She gets it to me good
My woman gives me power
Goes right down to my blood

What you doin’ on your back aah
What you doin’on your back aah? 
You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah

My baby moves at midnight
Goes right on till the dawn
My woman takes me higher
My woman keeps me warm

What you doin’ on your back aah
What you doin’on your back aah? 
You should be dancing, yeah
Dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah
You should be dancing, yeah


----------



## Fernando A

Nooo Nooo

Deje que pongo un long play...:lol::lol:


----------



## dosmundos

^^

disculpe.... un que ?


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, muchachos,. a ver , dónde está esta plaza en que un angelito está al centro y Artigas en un discreto segundo plano ?


----------



## Pablito28

Esos bancos de plaza son típicos de Maldonado...


----------



## uruguay360

Es el departamento de Maldonado, debo felicitarlo por la observación, y en qué localidad los situarpia don Pablínez ? compré alguna cosa interesante ayer, como estaba el digesto ?


----------



## Pablito28

Ud sabe que todavía no le pude echar el ojo... no voy a tener más remedio que separarle las hojas. Hoy compré uno de la década del 70 con muchas páginas de menos, por algo será.

Mire, ¿será Pan de Azúcar o San Carlos?.

Gregorio Aznarez quizás...


----------



## Pablito28

¿O Pueblo Garzón?


----------



## uruguay360

jeje ! le pegó don Pablínez ! Pueblo Garzón es correctísimo ! venga con lo suyo !


----------



## Pablito28

Perfecto, ya voy...


----------



## Pablito28

A ver...


----------



## Pablito28

Por las dudas...


----------



## Fernando A

Que impresionante esas molduras Pablin

En el Centro ?


----------



## Pablito28

La verdad que si impresionantes Don Nandini, no es por el Centro.


----------



## Fernando A

Cordon Pablin ?


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco, Don Nandini.


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo ?


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss, volví... lo tengo revisto, me parece, pero no recuerdo dónde, pequeño detalle... CV ? estoy casi seguro que no... pero, para ir descantando ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.

Parque Rodó es correcto Don Nandini.


----------



## uruguay360

Sobre Gonzalo Ramírez, no ?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Durazno esquina Blanes ! (creo...)


----------



## Pablito28

^

No es Blanes sino Pablo de María, avanti Troesma su turno...


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, tiene razón ! ya subo


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Fernando A

A la pucha !!!

Parque Batlle ?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer, no es Parque Batlle...


----------



## uruguay360

Amigos, me estoy desconectando, sigan sin mi.. perdonen, en la madrugada arranco para Artigas , cualquier cosa Pablito, chifle, en realidad estaré a 60 km de allí, pero... nunca se sabe...


----------



## Fernando A

Que tenga buen viaje Troesma

Pablito suba usted si tiene algo


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota Troesma, que se va lejos. Bueno que tenga buen viaje y capáz que nos vemos por allá.

Don Nandini, Ud sabe que ando escaso de material, si cuenta con algo proceda nomás .


----------



## uruguay360

Tamos hechos unos linyeras...


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Amigos, me estoy desconectando, sigan sin mi.. perdonen, en la madrugada arranco para Artigas , cualquier cosa Pablito, chifle, en realidad estaré a 60 km de allí, pero... nunca se sabe...


Oiga Don Master, yo me voy para Sevilla dentro de 2 horas. 

Artigas queda muy lejos ? A lo mejor nos vemos por ahi. Cualquier cosa llame y nos tomamos una cervezuca juntos, quedamo así... buen viaje !!


----------



## Fernando A

Me van a dejar solo !!!!


Y Tatito que no aparece !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Ahi subo por si aparece alguien


----------



## dosmundos

^^
No llore....mañana le mando una postal desde Sevilla


----------



## Fernando A

Digame algo del acertijo antes de irse a dormir


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Don Fer, no me voy a dormir, ya me levanté porque son las 2 y media de la mañana y tengo que estar en el aeropuerto a las 4.30 masomeno :lol:

Le digo que me suena a la zona entre Villa Biarritz y Pocitos, pero un poco alejado de la Rambla.... es posible ?


----------



## Fernando A

No Dosmundini 

Esta lejos de ahi

Que tenga buen viaje y saque muchas fotos


----------



## dosmundos

Gracias Fernandini !!

Trataré de sacar fotos nuevas pero no creo que tenga mucho tiempo esta vez.

Aunque tengo pensado pasar por una verdadera joyita que se llama Écija.... googleeeeee y verá que maravilla.....


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bien Dosmundos 
Que pase bien


----------



## ElJaviReve

me pareeeeeeece que es el prado, más para el lado de suarez, puede ser?


----------



## Fernando A

Si es en el Prado Javi

Cerca de Suarez si.


----------



## ElJaviReve

es una de esas casonas que quedan por 19 de abril, enfrente al botánico...


----------



## Fernando A

Exacto
Es la casona del Parque F. Saroldi, la sede del Club A. River Plate
Siga usted Javi


----------



## ElJaviReve

ya busco, espere que ando medio escaso.


----------



## ElJaviReve

creo que es más fácil de lo que parece... :sad2:


----------



## Fernando A

No tengo idea

Aguada ?


----------



## ElJaviReve

zou zou...


----------



## Fernando A

Reducto ?
La Comercial ?


----------



## ElJaviReve

al norte de aguada...


----------



## Fernando A

Gral. Flores ?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Rambla portuaria? ¿Central Batlle y aledañas?


----------



## ElJaviReve

nico está calentito calentito...


----------



## NicoBolso

Creo que es un cogedero de gatos que está en la rambla portuaria pero del lado del mar. Puede ser frente a la central Batlle o frente a Mercedes Benz porque ahí hay varias construcciones iguales.


----------



## ElJaviReve

Estás más cerca de lo que pensas...


----------



## Fernando A

No es esa la central Batlle como dice Nico ?


----------



## ElJaviReve

satamente 









Siga usté.


----------



## Fernando A

Me parece que le tocaria a Nico mas bien
Veamos si aparece.


----------



## NicoBolso

Estoy

Gimme a second...


----------



## Fernando A

Time's up je je


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## Fernando A

Esa no es la cupula de Agraciada y Tembeta ?

Capaz que me confundo


----------



## NicoBolso

Dos opciones: viviste en el Paso Molino en tu infancia o yo vivo en un tupper y no tenía idea de que sea cúpula fuera un elemento característico


----------



## Fernando A

Vivi en el Prado muy cerca del Paso Molino es cierto (al lado del Bauza) a unas pocas cuadras de ahi, pero mi memoria no hubiera sido tan buena si no hubiera visto las fotos que me la recordaron en el hilo de "Agraciada de punta a punta", de Tatito

Conclusion : La culpa es de Tatito....jeeee jeee :lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Muy linda foto

Deberias agregarla en el hilo de Agraciada


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## NicoBolso

Centro, ¿calle Mercedes y Germán Barbato?


----------



## Larobi

Los vitrales de la Zitarrosa son hermosos ... gracias, Uruguay360!!

Gente ... no olviden saludar a Tatito. Fer abrió un hilo para el magno evento. Pasen y saludennnnnn ....

Abrazo a la barra, un saludo de doña Larobi!!


----------



## uruguay360

Exacto PAblito... sigue usted !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... Doña Ceci, ¿cómo anda tanto tiempo?. 





​


----------



## Fernando A

Donia Ceci
Llego para la fiesta de Tatito










Es en Montevideo Pablin ?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bueno, saludo y me voy, linda gente!

Otro felicumplaño para el tatito.

Si hay suerte nos vemos ahora nomás. Si no, hasta la que viene.


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota... dentro de bulevar ?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass...

Es en Montevideo Don Nandini y es dentro de los Bvares, Don Troesmini.


----------



## uruguay360

norte de 18 ?


----------



## ElJaviReve

"La Proveedora" Fábrica a Vapor de ???


----------



## Fernando A

Aguada Pablin ?


----------



## Pablito28

Norte de 18 es correcto Troesma, Aguada no es correcto Nandini.


----------



## Fernando A

Paralela a 18 ?


----------



## Pablito28

No, Don Nandini.


----------



## Fernando A

Centro ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No, no es por el Centro, recuerde que el Troesma dijo Cordón Norte y acertó.


----------



## Fernando A

Martin C. Martinez


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## Fernando A

Sierra


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Javi, según creo... de dulces.
esa calle llega a 18 ?


----------



## Pablito28

Llega a 18, pero no es Sierra.


----------



## Larobi

Fernando A said:


> Donia Ceci
> Llego para la fiesta de Tatito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es en Montevideo Pablin ?


Qué mozo más cool :lol: ... con razón Tatito no apareció! Seguirá de joda?

Gente, un beso para todos ... veo que van llegando de a poco


----------



## Larobi

pablito28 said:


> Guenass... Doña Ceci, ¿cómo anda tanto tiempo?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Traigooooooooo ... Hola, Pablín, ando muy bien  veo que todos acá también!

¿"Fábrica a vapor de dulces"? Tamos todo' loco!! ... Ah, y ni idea dónde es ...


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss...


----------



## Larobi

La "fábrica a vapor de dulces" sigue siendo un misterio ... hno:

Salú la barra!:cheers:


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda Doña Ceci?. 

Mire develamos el misterio así le damos paso a otro [email protected], es en Juan Paulier entre La Paz y Goes; avanti el próximo...


----------



## uruguay360

Perooo Pablito, estabamos en eso, lo que pasa es que usted no se hab+ía dejado ver... bue...


----------



## dosmundos

..... 

cof cof cof cof cooooffff...... uy que vacío está esto y no parece muy limpio.....bueno voy a esperar un rato ......

opcorn:
..........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
en fin..... 
"estimados muchachos del boliche : dos puntos : esta semana ando por Alicante y no tengo mucho tiempo de venir por aquí. Punto. Entonces les dejo algo muy típico de estos pagos para que lo disfruten. Punto y seguido. Para el fin de semana ya voy a estar con... con...., no.punto y nada más. Ta, lo dejo así. Les dejo la nota y ta "


----------



## Fernando A

Senor Dosmundini que pase bien por esos lados y despues nos explica mejor

Ahora vamos festejar el cumpleanios de la profe

FELIZ CUMPLEANIOS LAROBI


----------



## Fernando A

PASEN A SALUDAR A LA PROFE
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448084


----------



## uruguay360

Buenooo, todo muy lindo... y ahora.. vovlemos a lo nuestro... a ver, dónde es, che ?


----------



## Fernando A

Pahh

Por la barra de Santiago Vazquez ?


----------



## El_hereje

Eso es 8 de Octubre y...

****! no recuerdo la esquina! :bash:

Abrazos!


----------



## uruguay360

Buenasss, no es Santiago Vázquez ni tampoco 8 de Octubre... mire ... está a un mínimo de 3 km de esa calle...


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Ah sí?

Es MUY! parecido a uno que hay en 8 de Octubre!

Dicho esto, ni idea tengo! jajajaja.


Abrazos!


----------



## uruguay360

Será 8 de Octubre...?


----------



## uruguay360

Ta bravo, no entran clientes al boliche...


----------



## Tatito

Buenasssssssssss... como anda la barra bolichera???



.


----------



## uruguay360

Opaaaaa !!! por fin cayó uno.. digoooo, entró un querido cliente !! como va tatito ? que me cuenta del acertijo ?


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... 

La verdad no se, no recuerdo haber visto ese _relósssss_... como a tres kilómetros de 8 de Octubre? mmmm.. dentro de los límites de la famosa L de Don Artigas?




.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenas... ¿puede ser Cno Maldonado o Cno Carrasco?.


----------



## uruguay360

Fuera de los límites y Cno Maldonado es correcto maestro...lo veo bien rumbeao...


----------



## Larobi

:banana::banana::banana:

Güenassss!!!! Ya veo que Fer trajo postres, qué nivel! Y el chajá es uno de mis preferidos! Gracias por acordarse de mi cumple. Octubre viene cargado, revisen la lista :lol: que tenemos varios parroquianos de Libra!

Troesma, ese reloj lo tengo junadísimo, pero no sé ... Libia? Belloni?


----------



## Fernando A

Sera en Punta de rieles ?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Libia, ni Belloni, Ni Punta de Rieles, pero muuuy cerquita...


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos a aportar una ampliación visual... con esto sale bien, les comento que era una empresa de construcción, así que adviertan el detalle de poner el reloj en una réplica de grúa, muy apropiado por cierto, además que generaron un lugar para guarecerse en la parada de omnibus, siempre me pareció una solución fenómena, no les parece¨?


----------



## Larobi

hno:hno:

juro que lo ví!! pero no me ricordo!!

Bye, me voy por hoy!


----------



## uruguay360

Más no le puedo decir... claro que lo ha visto !!!


----------



## Pablito28

No me acuerdo la esquina, pero es cerca del arroyo La Chacarita, antes de la planta de Roche.


----------



## El_hereje

AAHH, usté me cagó Troesma! claro, ya no es 8 de Octubre ahí! 

Pero es la que yo digo, ni idea la esquina!


Abrazos!


----------



## charruchi

ah claro, es en la puerta de la constructora Bidegain, en Camino Maldonado, como 6 cuadras pasando Libia, mas o menos, el barrio de mi familia!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Eso tiene pinta del interior.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

charruchi said:


> ah claro, es en la puerta de la constructora Bidegain, en Camino Maldonado, como 6 cuadras pasando Libia, mas o menos, el barrio de mi familia!!


En lindo barrio vive usted.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenasss. así es Don Pablito, Camino Maldonado esquina Rosario. Que quiere, Don Super yo que en Punta del Este y Carrasco no entramos todos... ! Don Cachorri, cómo anda?? Siempre me ha llamado la atención ese detalle de la grúa, de lo más apropiado. Don Hereje, yo estaba seguro que usté quería iba bien rumbeao, pero... se negó solito... por eso le puse después si no sería 8 de Octubre después de todo, a ver si picaba... Su turno maestro...
Ahhhhhh, felicitaciones por los 10.000 posts, salvaje, monstruo, ídolo pagano !!!!!


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssssssss



.


----------



## Fernando A

Buenass


----------



## uruguay360

Cómo va don Tatito ? lo tenía visto al acertijo ? Hola Fer !!!


----------



## Fernando A

10.000 post Pablito

Debe tener los dedos mochos

Ni el procer que es el mas viejo tiene tanto


----------



## Tatito

Todo en orden Don Edu. La verdad que no, por las coordenadas que tiraron, doy por descontado que no lo vi nunca, me sorprendió gratamente.

A que jugamos hoy?? Le paso un mate, tome...



.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, un mate, que bien que viene ahora! muy rico. Siempre hay algo nuevo para ver... yo no tengo nada en especial y ya me estoy yendo para sus pagos , al boliche de Letty... asi que hoy no puedo aportar mucho que digamos...


----------



## Tatito

^^ Se va para lo de Porro con la Chiru al final?? Ya con las fotos que he visto, me imagino que el 360º va a quedar impecable... no se olvide de pasar link despues*

Pase el mate que Fer creo que quiere uno... 

Si pablito no aparece a hacer uso de su derecho, veremos si alguno tenemos algo...








*Que los de Artigas los encontré de casualidad 



.


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la pelota, que se agarre el Troesma entonces!.

Espectacular Don Nandini, me sirvo 3/4 parte de la torta antes que llegue Tatito...


----------



## Fernando A

Si jee jee

Apurese antes que vengan los glotones....jee jeee

Hace unos dias hice un comentario que me hubiera venido bien un tripode para unas fotos que saque y por eso me lo regalaron.....La verda' que esta muy completo y no me lo esperaba.

Ahora lo voy a tener que estrenar....:banana:


----------



## Pablito28

:banana: Excelente Don Nandini, aguardamos esas espectaculares fotos . 

Mientras tanto, ¿tiene algún acertijo por ahí?.


----------



## Fernando A

Busco algo


De Toronto puede ser ?:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Por supuesto


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Pablito28

A la flauta, ¿será en Montevideo Don Nandini?.


----------



## Fernando A

Si Pablin


----------



## Pablito28

Tiene pinta de ser por Carrasco, salgo un momento y ya regreso .


----------



## Fernando A

No es Carrasco Pablito


----------



## Santi92

En vista de que Vds. dos no me dejaron nada de la torta me voy a tener que centrar en el acertijo. Me re suena esa casona... ¿puede ser por Bulevar Artigas, estimado?







.


----------



## Fernando A

No es por Bulevar , pero anda mas cerca que Pablito y etoy seguro que uste' la ve todos los dias desde la ventana del 185...jee jee


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Con razón. 

Tiene un olor a Prado esa foto que no se aguanta. Si no es por Lucas Obes, seguro que es por Suárez.



.


----------



## Fernando A

Lucas Obes es correcto


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui traje unas tortitas Santi.
Apurese antes que venga Pablito :eat:


----------



## Santi92

Ahora me acordé, creo que es en Lucas Obes y Diecinueve de Abril, enfrente al anexo de la Casa de la Cultura.

Voy dejando, en un ratito vuelvo.













.


----------



## Fernando A

No es ahi Santisssimo, pero se la voy a dar por buena por su entusiasmo

Esta en Lucas Obes y Buschental.

A una cuadra del anexo y a una cuadra de la Casa de la Cultura.


----------



## Pablito28

A la pipetua, espero haya quedado algún muffin, que de postre siempre viene bien .

Muy linda captura Santi de la antigua planta de General Electric y más recientemente ex planta de Gepax en Cno Maldonado esq Teniente Galeano...


----------



## Pablito28

Muy linda residencia, como todas las de la vuelta...


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui esta la ampliacion

En donde esta ese pasto siempre jugaba unos picaditos cuando era chico

Lo llamabamos "El Triangulito"











Sigue uste' Jefecito


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Ah seguro, que salame. Bueno mal rumbeao no iba, le erré por una cuadra.

En ese pastito sabrá Vd. don Fernando que también jugaba al fúbol con la gente del liceo, hasta que pasé a formar parte del proletariado (?) no hace mucho. Lindas previas se arman ahí antes de arrancar para Plaza Prado con los susodichos.

Ya que estamos, hay que resaltar que Pablito tuvo la muy buena intención de guardarme media madalena para cuando viniera. Este muchacho siempre tan considerado...​


pablito28 said:


> Muy linda captura Santi de la antigua planta de General Electric y más recientemente ex planta de Gepax en Cno Maldonado esq Teniente Galeano...


No hay caso, con Vd. no se puede.

PD: no me agradezca a mi, sino a su tocayo Nogueira.


.​


----------



## Fernando A

^^

Usted tambien jugaba ahi.....jee jee

Entonces me entiende lo de "Triangulito"

Siempre terminabamos ahi (como que no hay mas lugar en el Prado)

A veces eramos dos o tres y con el triangulito alcanzaba.


Pablito lo esperamos con su acertijo


Acaban de salir mas Magdalenas.
Recien salidas del horno.














PD: - Antes les deciamos mantecosas o algo por el estilo


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo, vamos a ver que me dicen...





​


----------



## Fernando A

Pahhh !!!
Eso esta por el Parque Rodo ?


----------



## Fernando A

> PD: - Antes les deciamos mantecosas o algo por el estilo


Ahora me acorde

Eran mantecados


----------



## Pablito28

No Don Nandini, no es por el Parque Rodó, acá le voy dejando los envoltorios de papel de las magdalenas para cunado prepare las siguientes tandas ... menos mal que no apareció Don Dosmunidini ni el angurriento de Tatito...


----------



## Fernando A

Dejelos a esos dos que hace rato que no aparecen....
Mas para nosotros...


----------



## Fernando A

Palermo Pablin ?


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco Don Nandini, tiene razón mejor ni los nombramos...


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los Bulevares ?


----------



## Santi92

Igual, en cualquier momento sienten el olorcito y los tenemos de clavo en este hilo. ¿Dentro de los límites de Bulevar, Pablito?

@Fer: ja sí, como no lo voy a entender. Igual por lo general siempre vamos por los campitos que hay cerca del Hotel del Prado, enfrente a Carlos María de Pena, hay mucho más lugar aunque sí, tienen un poco de repecho.




.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah si si... en cualquier momento andan por acá... más con el aroma del café recién molido...


​


Dentro de los límites de los Bvares, estimados...


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> No Don Nandini, no es por el Parque Rodó, acá le voy dejando los envoltorios de papel de las magdalenas para cunado prepare las siguientes tandas ... menos mal que no apareció Don Dosmunidini ni el angurriento de Tatito...


Me llamaron?? 



.


----------



## Tatito

^ Que pena que me perdí el acertijo de Lucas Obes y Buschental, lo tengo recontra visto cuando salgo a correr y subo desde el Miguelete hasta Lucas Obes, cuando voy subiendo el repecho ese techito andaluz (?) es lo primero que se asoma... 



.


----------



## Santi92

Tatito said:


> Me llamaron??


Cuándo no... te dije que no pelaras el café todavía, te hubieras hecho el boludo y hubieras dejado el mate lavado de hoy de mañana.

A ver, ¿puede ser por Jacinto Vera o La Figurita, o más para el sur?



.​


----------



## Pablito28

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Don Tatiño, andábamos necesitando su presencia por el Boliche. ¿Cómo le va, no sabe nada del Troesma?.

Le sirvo un café, lamentablemente magdalenas no han quedado, las que ve ahí están reservadas, igual Don Nadini ya andaba por la tercer horneada .


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol:

Bueno, es que las mujeres recién me soltaron, no es fácil esto, jejeje.

No hay magdalenas? Me parece que voy a dejar de traer esas canastas de bolas de fraile rellenas que traigo a veces, acá nadie se acuerda de uno :lol:


Esos felinos están por la zona costera??



.


----------



## Pablito28

No se preocupe le paso algunas de las 897565387250 magdalenas que tenía "apretadas" para cuando saliera el café .

Santi, no es ninguno de esos barrios pero andás cerca, por ende no es barrio costero Tatín.


----------



## Fernando A

Como que no va a traer mas bolas de Fraile ?

Aca le dejo unas mantequillas Tatin


----------



## Fernando A

Sera por Atahualpa Pablin ?


----------



## Tatito

Venga ese mate... tranqui que no es enojo, es cierto fastidio nomás.


Alguna novedad de eso que hablamos ayer? Yo tampoco tuve respuestas... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Me olvidé de comentarle, muy bueno el nuevo ávatar, ¿tuvo fiesta de disfraces?.

De el Troesma nada de nada, perdido en acción, quizás ande por Santa Clara...


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Me olvidé de comentarle, muy bueno el nuevo ávatar, ¿tuvo fiesta de disfraces?.


Jejeje... gracias, fué en 2009 esa foto en la casa de la hermana de Tatita en Suiza, payaseando un poco ya que Stitch que es uno de los personajes que mas me gustan de Disney 



pablito28 said:


> De el Troesma nada de nada, perdido en acción, quizás ande por Santa Clara...


Ajá, bueno, seguiremos investigando... jeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah excelente, la verdad que de las nuevas películas de Disney vi muy pocas... más que nada Shrek.

Jejeje... Ud dice de mandar a los muchachos :shifty:.


----------



## Fernando A

guenassss

Como dice que dice Pablito ?


----------



## Tatito

Buenas Don Nandini, ud. no me saluda a mi pero yo lo saludo igual, jejeje


Como va?



.


----------



## Fernando A

Traigoo


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Buenas Don Nandini, ud. no me saluda a mi pero yo lo saludo igual, jejeje
> 
> 
> Como va?
> 
> 
> 
> .


No diga eso

Me preguntaba que estaba diciendo Pablito nomas

El Guenass es para los dos 

La culpa de que el centro es un cochambre no es mia Tatin
Agarrase con los responsables que no es mi culpa

Ya veo que la frustracion es grande :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Pero Don Nandini que gusto de verlo, le paso un mate ...

¿Qué me dicen del acertijo, muchachada?.


----------



## Fernando A

Del acertijo ni idea

Republica ?

El que esta irreconocible es Tatito con esa careta


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno no se bajonee así Don Nadini, no es por República. Tire alguna más .


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... no es una careta, en realidad es un almohadón tipo peluche :lol:

Arenal Grande??



.


----------



## Fernando A

> no se bajonee así Don Nadini


Nooo...para nada
Me olvide de poner una carita 

Sera Justicia ?


----------



## Pablito28

Pegó en el palo, diga la otra calle de la esquina más famosa de Justicia.


----------



## Fernando A

Defensa


----------



## Tatito

Amézaga?



.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhh...la esquina

Miguelete


----------



## Pablito28

Amézaga es correctísimo, ¿me tira una esquina ?.


----------



## Fernando A

Martin C. Martinez


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno casi, Juan Paulier en realidad.

Avanti Don Nandini, es su turno .


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> Siii
> 
> Yo creo que la bebida viene mal ultimamente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es que los agentes de Barcelona no son muy confiables...je jee


Pero esta bebda es muuuuy buena !!!!
Sobre la Rambla PAblito ?


----------



## Pablito28

Nossdíassss....

¿Cómo anda la barra del peine fino?... no es por avenida Italia ni por la rambla, un poquito más al NE...


----------



## uruguay360

Me acordé, me acordé, es el Monumento a la confraternidad de los pueblos de Bernabé Michelena, en la rotonda de Avda de las Américas y Cno Carrasco. Me sonaba la textura y el canguro...


----------



## Pablito28

A mire Ud... ni idea el monumento a que era... avanti Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... yo decía nomás... ahora subo...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, ahí les dejo...


----------



## Tatito

Nas tardesssssssss... que linda foto Troésma! 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias Tatito !!


----------



## Santi92

_Y si observan a su derecha, podrán ver la hermosa Catedral de Melo, inaugurada en 1876 y sita al lado del edificio sede de la Intendencia Departamental, el que se ve ahí adelante... ahora vamos a hacer una parada de 20 minutos para comer en la Plaza Constitución y después seguimos_.






.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... paramos un ratito entonces... usté dice cerca del Banco de la sucursal de Melo de Banco República...ehhhh... suba nomás.... (pero la %"&%##(((#&# !!!! )


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol:

Mire colega que a los que entran al boliche haciendose los macanudos, los muchachos de P28 y de U360 los tiran por la ventana para afuera... jejeje



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

paaahh yo pense que era en tacuarembo..la iglesia y la intendencia

me confundi

hermosa foto troesma!!!


----------



## Santi92

Esta gente no tiene códigos, Tato. Ya no queda gente como vos o como yo, gente de barrio egresada de la Universidá de la Cashe. Qué tiempos nos tocó vivir...










Desculpen la calidá, tiene un par de añitos y fue con la difunta cámara anterior.


.


----------



## uruguay360

Vea Santi, no estoy seguro de donde queda, es más, no tengo ni idea, pero casi que le puedo asegurar el año en que fue construído, sirve igual ? Gracias Cachirulo !!!! Dentro de los límites de bulevar Artigas Santi ?
Yo llamo a p28... ya va a ver éste.. shht shhht, pablitoooo ...


----------



## Santi92

uruguay360 said:


> Dentro de los límites de bulevar Artigas Santi ?


Por fuera, estimado... unos cientos de kilómetros por fuera. :yes:

Espere estimado, espere... ¿qué hace? ¿por qué llama a esos del fondo, si estaban tan tranquilos jugando al pool? ¿por qué mete la mano en la gabardina? no hay necesidá de pelar el esmit an güeso, estimado, tranquilicesé, no vamo a llegar a la violencia y más entre amigos, hágame el favor... venga, lo invito una grapa.



.​


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

suna bóveda? o edificio?


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno...por ahí jué un mal momento Don Santini... pere que guardo el muchacho que bufa y nos tomamo unas grapitas... discué cualquier cosa salimos y le tiramos unos chumbos a los tachos de basura en el fondo del boliche le parece ? Diga... será en Paysandú ?


----------



## Santi92

@Cacho: un edificio como tantos que cumplía una función, digamos, básica para los habitantes de esa ciudad. Acá en Montevideo hay también y muy conocidos, de la misma época que el de la foto.

@Troesma: se va acercando... le acepto, le acepto como nó. Sírvanos un doce años al Troesma y a mi, Percy. Vamo arriba.





.


----------



## uruguay360

Una iglesia don Santorini ? Será por el litoral nomás o me mando al corazón de la república?
Perrrrcyyyyyyyy, dejá la boteya nomá !!! que dejés te digo!!! dejá bicho ladinooo... bueno, ejem... que estábamos diciendo? se toma otra?


----------



## Santi92

Nononó, pa que se viá ir tan lejos... quédese por acá nomás que anda bien rumbeao. 

No es una iglesia, pero forma parte de las instituciones que por esa época siempre estaban presentes en toda ciudad de más o menos importancia: como la intendencia, la policía, el hospital... y como yapa, le voy a decir algo... los que hay en Montevideo son de esa época más o menos pero ya no funcionan como tales. Alguno desapareció, otros siguen funcionando en otra órbita y mal no les va. Al contrario, le diría.

¿Otra? eso no se pregunta.


.


----------



## Pablito28

Dele nomás Don Nandini :yes:.


----------



## uruguay360

Veremos que trae...


----------



## Fernando A

Ahh bueno


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

En ese edificio trabajaba yo antes de venirme....buaahhh !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Calle San José? si no es una obra de Newton Laconich, no se que le digo..., centro casi seguro... no se ponga así fer...ya va a volver...


----------



## Fernando A

San Jose es correcto :yes:
No se quien es el arquitecto

Digame una esquina


----------



## uruguay360

San Jose entre Yi y yaguaron


----------



## Fernando A

Exactamente Dosmundos

Ahi entraba yo todos los dias los ultimos 6 anios que estuve en Uruguay

Siga usted


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota !!! que dijo dosmindini ???


----------



## Fernando A

Perdon, perdon

Troesma :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, ya me parecía que no se veía a dosmundini por acá! , y si, es de Newton Laconich, como media calee San José, la seguimos mañana Fer, un abrazo.


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Exactamente Dosmundos
> 
> Ahi entraba yo todos los dias los ultimos 6 anios que estuve en Uruguay
> 
> Siga usted



Gracias don Fer !!! La verdad es que no me costó NADA reconocer esa puerta.... no señor... bueno ya subo algo....
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Usted hacia rato que no se aparecia por aca

Parece que me sintio :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Bien nombrado si sirvió para que decidiera entrar al boliche ! ya subo amigos.


----------



## Pablito28

Nos días...






​


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas
Yo me arrimo al fuego Pablin


----------



## uruguay360

Guenas, que lindo es pan calentito, ya subo...


----------



## uruguay360

Me voy a tratar de fijar si tengo una ampliacion, a ver quer les parece...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no recuerdo las numeraciones de Minas casi rodo....por tirar fruta nomas


----------



## uruguay360

No es ese barrio Milonguita, armaremos un mate ?


----------



## Pablito28

Nas tardes...


----------



## Fernando A

Guenass


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss


----------



## uruguay360

He estado todo el dia en la vuelta, si aparecen chiflen...


----------



## Pablito28

FIUUUUUU....


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ffff
sale el matecito ?


----------



## Fernando A

pffff....pffffffff


----------



## uruguay360

Sale sale... armamos mate y me cuentan por donde creen que queda el acertijo...


----------



## Fernando A

Ni idea

Palermo


----------



## uruguay360

No... más al centro, me parece que fue una mala elección Fer, la cambio.


----------



## Pablito28

^

O una ampliación, Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Si, ese es el problema, no encuentro donde cornos estará...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, entonces mientras yo horneo las 870345872340892634057 medialunas, cambie el acertijo si quiere .


----------



## uruguay360

Perfecto, ya cambio


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Fernando A

Esta mejor ahora

Parece la Sociedad Cristobal Colon de Felis Olmedo y Lozano, pero creo que no es


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer, no es por ese lado, como andas?


----------



## uruguay360

Más cerca de la costa, le diría...


----------



## Pablito28

Nas Tardes, ¿perdió el látigo la ama?..

¿Dentro de los límites de los Bvares, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Le quedó el cabito nomás... dentro de los límites, sí ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Por el Parque Rodó?.


----------



## uruguay360

Parque Rodó es correcto... peligro de gol...


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... ¿hhmmm... por Magiolo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdón la demora, no, no es por ahí...pero cerca...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, muchachos, si no les gustó el acertijo que alguien suba pero que pase algo aquí por favor ! jejje


----------



## Fernando A

Hola Uru
La verdad que no tengo ni una p...ista de donde queda, y no se para adonde agarrar

Pero no se enoje....Le estamos haciendo sufrir por ponernos acertijos tan dificiles...:lol:


Sera adentro del Parque mismo ?


----------



## Larobi

uruguay360 said:


>


Buenas nochessss ... auditorio ...

No hay nadie? Bueno ... mientras se van acercando, traigo a esta muchacha y

les recuerdo que está en el Parque Rodó. Más no sé


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, enojado nunca Fer! es dentro del Parque mismamente...


----------



## Fernando A

Holaa
Holaaa

Sera el monumento a J.E Rodo ?


----------



## uruguay360

nooo, pero cerca, ya le subo una ampliación...


----------



## Fernando A

Sera en la fuente que esta frente al Parque Hotel


----------



## uruguay360

No, vengase para Bulevar...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenas tardes... permiso, vi la puerta abierta y me metí nomás...

Primera aparición por aquí y voy a tentar una respuesta: El monumento de los Libaneses a José Artigas?


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas tardes Alvaro

Bienvenido al "boliche"


----------



## Fernando A

Sirvanse una cerveza


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Alvaro...un gusto tenerte por aquí... Fer... que va a pensar Alvaro si le ofrece cerveza a esta hora...por favor, vamos a guardar las apariencias (un rato...) sirvase, por favor..








Usted lo ha dicho amigo, es el Monumento a José Artigas que la comunidad libanesa ofreciera al Uruguay, es obra de Severino Pose. Adelante usted con su acertijo y nuevamente, bienvenido che !


----------



## Alvaro_54

Gracias por la bienvenida y los viveres... ya subo algún acertijo...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Una facilita...


----------



## Fernando A

Puede ser Palacio Heber ?


----------



## uruguay360

No señor... no se me vaya tan lejos... vió que no es fácil a esta altura del campeonato encontrar un edificio grande y poder mostrarlo casi entero y que aún así resista el acertijo... hace tiempo que estaba por sacarle... está abandonado de su uso original, auqnue por cierto está ocupado, por supu el ocupante salió rápido a preguntarme que estaba haciendo... quedamos como chanchos Pablito!!! en cualquier momento hacemos un asado alli !!!


----------



## Pablito28

^

Jajajajaja... vos y tu carisma para los serenos/cuidadores/ocupas nunca falla.


¿Hhmmm por Malvín Norte o la zona de Veracierto?.


----------



## uruguay360

No señor, mas al norte... la tiene en la mano Pablito, mire bien lo que subí...


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas

Cno. Maldonado


----------



## uruguay360

Hola fer! no.... m'as hacia el centro geográfico de la ciudad...


----------



## Fernando A

Cno Corrales


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, por el Mercado Modelo...


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhh, por el mercado no... EN el mercado modelo es correcto, la oficina de la vieja Transportadora Coral (creo), un edificio de lo mas lindo, su turno... usté está hecho un demoño !!!!:bowtie: :lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

A pero que lujo, no conozco el edificio. En un rato subo...


----------



## uruguay360

Perfecto. Al fondo de la primer foto se ve "YO" del frigorífico uruguayo...sobre la calle Centenario... por eso pensé que lo iban a sacar...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah la verdad que no me había dado cuenta, a ver que me dicen...





​


----------



## Alvaro_54

Estos acertijos me están haciendo mal, todo me suena conocido, pero está claro que los años no vienen solos y a mi neurona le está quedando menos memoria que mi primer PC 

Pero bueno, veamos... dentro de los límites de los Bvares?


----------



## Pablito28

Pero no se ponga así Don Alvaro, esto es más tirar y pegar que otra cosa .

Dentro de los límites es correcto.


----------



## Alvaro_54

No se preocupe, igual sirve para ejercitarla 

No parece obra de Bello & Reborati, que en alguna de sus obras incluían dos dragones, pero no parece el estilo...

Zona Costera?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Habrá que consultarlo con el estomago... hasta luego


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmmm... no me animo a decirle que sea obra de la dupla de constructores ya que es una mezcla de Art Déco con Art Noveau. No es barrio costero.


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Don Alvaro, vaya tranquilo nomás, provecho.


----------



## uruguay360

Como que tirar y pegar, cómo que tirar y pegar ????? esto es saber !!!! por ejemplo esos dos pichichos alados están en Gral Flores y Pedernal ... haganme el favor !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejejeje... eso era para Don Alvaro y para mi, Ud está varios escalones más arriba jejejeje.

Avanti Troesma...


----------



## uruguay360

Que careta !!! bueno, justo que la sabía decidí hacerme el vivo! usté me perdona, no? mire, les dejo ahí...


----------



## Alvaro_54

No.


----------



## Fernando A

:evil: Uuufffff


edificio publico ?

:lol:


----------



## Alvaro_54

casi seguro que privado


----------



## Fernando A

Centro ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No.


----------



## uruguay360

guenass, a la pelota, esto ta salau... dijimos casa particular? centro cordón ?


----------



## uruguay360

podrá ser una ampliación visual, maestro ? kay:


----------



## Alvaro_54

particular, no casa
ni centro, ni cordon

ahora subo ampliacion


----------



## Alvaro_54

Por ahora esta ampliación:


----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo, no ? es un edificio conocido?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si, es Montevideo.

Pienso que es un edificio no muy famoso, pero tiene algo característico de la zona en la que está.


----------



## uruguay360

Me suena... es o ha sido un comercio?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Creo que hace muchos años si, por mucho tiempo estuvo cerrado y en mal estado, y desde hace poco pintada... veamos ahora:


----------



## uruguay360

A la flauta ! ese es el edificio de 8 de Octubre y Berro ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No señor, no anda rumbeado


----------



## Fernando A

Sayago


----------



## Alvaro_54

Se me fue más lejos aún


----------



## uruguay360

Entonces es el Leyenda patria de enfrente de la fac de Ingenieria y eso seria por punta carretas


----------



## Alvaro_54

No señor, no es Punta Carretas


----------



## uruguay360

pero es el edificio...


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿Leyenda Patria frente a la Fac. de Ingenieria? No.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Se las dejo para que la piensen hasta mañana de tarde...

Los dejo que mañana hay que madrugar, chau!


----------



## uruguay360

Entonces será el edificio de Garibaldi y Humaitá y el acertijo en cuestion estaría al sur de ese edificio... y al sur de 8 de Octubre ...


----------



## NicoBolso

Alvaro_54 said:


> Creo que hace muchos años si, por mucho tiempo estuvo cerrado y en mal estado, y desde hace poco pintada... veamos ahora:


El edificio del fondo se parece a la Torre del Palacio, en Aguada. ¿Cerca?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh si Nico, creo que tenés razón, la de Fernandez Crespo y Asunción, entonces... al oeste de FC ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenas...

No a todo 

Está brava parece.... les doy una pista, es en Pocitos.


----------



## uruguay360

A ese edificio en Pocitos o inmediaciones no lo tengo... donde es ??


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... creo que ese edificio está por Libertad y Cavia y el acertijo está en el área comprendida por Av Brasíl, Libertad, Brito del Pino -o Simón Bolivar- y Bvar España.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bastante cerca, se la voy a dar como correcta 










Está a tres cuadras de El Ombú (de ahí su nombre), más precisamente en Maeso y Muñoz.

Su turno


----------



## Alvaro_54

Lo que no tengo idea cual es el rubro actual, ni lo que más me interesaría, cual es su origen.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah pero que lujo, muy bien Don Alvaro. Yo ando por Rivera así que si tienen algo ustedes continúen.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ahí más precisamente:


----------



## Alvaro_54

pablito28 said:


> Ah pero que lujo, muy bien Don Alvaro. Yo ando por Rivera así que si tienen algo ustedes continúen.
> 
> Saludos.


Se la dejo a alguien más, porque quedé agotado después de este esfuerzo de encontrar una difícil 

(Que le vaya bien por Rivera, supongo que veremos buenas fotos de esos lares... ojo con lo bagallos )


----------



## Pablito28

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


No no, ta caro para bagayear...


Saludos.


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... recojo el guante (?) y me mando con una sencillita.











.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Don Tatiño?. 

Siempre se me generó una duda con éste establecimiento.


----------



## Alvaro_54

jaja, si se ve muy "Agraciada" la foto


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... asi es Alvaro... tiene aroma a esa avenida si. 

Cuál duda don Pabliño?? 



.


----------



## Pablito28

No porque en algún momento tuvo el nombre de un Banco que cerró además del de la placa. La duda es ¿cuál es el nombre correcto?.


----------



## Tatito

^ Tuvo un cartel de un Banco??

Yo lo recuerdo - _desde que empecé a mirar las cosas a mi alrededor con cierta atención_ - con este nombre de la placa... 


Tiren y peguen!!!



.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, a la vuelta de la plaza Cataluña, no ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si, ahi cerquita.


----------



## Pablito28

​


----------



## uruguay360

Pero espere que faltan 17 !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Alvaro, te animás a abrir el próximo boliche ?


----------



## Fernando A

Si..Si... ya dijo que se anima.....:gunz:

Hay que ensenarle a los nuevos Troesma como son las cosas...:lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

pablito28 said:


> ​


Botones amargos.


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> Si..Si... ya dijo que se anima.....:gunz:
> 
> Hay que ensenarle a los nuevos Troesma como son las cosas...:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Tenés razón Fer ! Alvaro, anda al foro uruguayo y hacé click en NEw Thread, nombralo como *Adiviná dónde está ... XV *


----------



## NicoBolso

Exijo una nueva incógnita inmediatamente. Me aburro en la oficina.


----------



## Tatito

^ Va a tener que ser en el boliche nuevo que va a abrir Alvaro. Ya vino Pablito el gerente a decir que esto estaba cerrado.



.


----------



## uruguay360

Shhht, shhht, espere Tatito, es un latin american moderatorrrrrrr !!!!

Ya le subo don Nico, ya le subo !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Eso sí !!! ojito con sacarlo enseguida !!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Esa apología del cristianismo/judaísmo tiene pinta Punta Carretas.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, puede ser si !!! pero no es Punta Carretas... no es ese barrio...


----------



## uruguay360

Y... dónde está el aburrido ???


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Luis Alberto de Herrera cerca del Logosófico?


----------



## uruguay360

No, lejos de allí...


----------



## NicoBolso

Buscando iglesias de ladrillos, y ya vimos que no es la Sagrado Corazón de Jesús de Ellauri...

¿Iglesia del Cerro?
¿Iglesia de Lourdes (Eladio Dieste, Malvín)?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Luis Alberto de Herrera cerca del Logosófico?


El logosófico está como a 10 cuadras de Herrera...


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguno de esos lugares Nico...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Es una iglesia o un colegio religioso?

EDIT: Whoops, fin de la parte XIV. Continuemos en la parte XV. 


(Tatito) El Latin American Moderator se mandó y abrió el nuevo, jejeje... les dije que se cuidáran de este muchacho


----------

